# Scotland's Coastal Heritage at Risk



## Seahorse (Oct 11, 2012)

Here you go folks... an opportunity to use your skills for good. 



> Much of Scotland’s coast is experiencing rapid change. Coastal erosion is a natural process, but surveys have shown that thousands of archaeological sites and historic remains are threatened with destruction. Because the coast is so dynamic, it is difficult to keep up to date with what is being destroyed or uncovered.
> If enough 'citizen archaeologists' in Scotland can monitor, record and submit information about local coastal heritage; collectively we can tackle this issue.
> Our free smartphone app and interactive map makes contributing really straightforward. To find out how you can be involved in the project, and what it can offer you read on...



http://scharp.co.uk

I'm just away to download the app. 

Or maybe not. Seems like Android only. Map it is then.


----------



## Munchh (Oct 12, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Here you go folks... *an opportunity to use your skills for good*.



And there was me thinking I already have been. 

Maybe someone should point them in the direction of the exploration forums?


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2012)

Love to help but I'm too far south even though I like going up there.


----------

